# Regenjacke mit Kapuze, wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv



## Muskelzuckungen (29. Mai 2007)

Suche eine Regenjacke mit Kapuze, wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv. Soll Fahrradtypich geschnitten sein und auch einen vernünftigen Preis haben.

Wer kann mir Tipps geben, am besten mit ca. Angabe des Preises.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Rolf (29. Mai 2007)

http://www.outdoormania.co.uk/Product.aspx?Product=Montane_eVENT_Superfly&ProductID=12

Meine erste richtig atmungsaktive Regenjacke, Gore-TeX XCR kann man dagegen den Hasen geben 

Die Kaputze ist ganz gut, die bei Mammut finde ich etwas besser (aber Mammut ist ja auch teurer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HH_1964 (24. Juli 2007)

Rolf schrieb:


> http://www.outdoormania.co.uk/Product.aspx?Product=Montane_eVENT_Superfly&ProductID=12
> 
> Meine erste richtig atmungsaktive Regenjacke, Gore-TeX XCR kann man dagegen den Hasen geben
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolf (26. Juli 2007)

HH_1964 schrieb:


> Rolf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > http://www.outdoormania.co.uk/Product.aspx?Product=Montane_eVENT_Superfly&ProductID=12
> ...



Die Event-Membran ist spürbar atmungsaktiver als die GoreTeX XCR. In allen (waserdichten) GoreTeX Jacken, die ich bisher hatte, habe ich ich immer geschwitzt, in der eVent-Jacke, kann ich das Schwitzen beim (zur Arbeit) Radeln ganz gut vermeiden. Wenn man anfängt zu schwitzen und dann ein bischen langsamer macht, reguliert sich das Klima in der Jacke wieder, so dass man dann doch trocken am Schreibtisch ankommt. Bei dem GoreTeX-Jacken half nur noch Jacke ausziehen, wenn man dei "Schwitz-Punkt" erreicht hatte.


----------



## HH_1964 (26. Juli 2007)

Rolf schrieb:


> Die Event-Membran ist spürbar atmungsaktiver als die GoreTeX XCR. In allen (waserdichten) GoreTeX Jacken, die ich bisher hatte, habe ich ich immer geschwitzt, in der eVent-Jacke, kann ich das Schwitzen beim (zur Arbeit) Radeln ganz gut vermeiden. Wenn man anfängt zu schwitzen und dann ein bischen langsamer macht, reguliert sich das Klima in der Jacke wieder, so dass man dann doch trocken am Schreibtisch ankommt. Bei dem GoreTeX-Jacken half nur noch Jacke ausziehen, wenn man dei "Schwitz-Punkt" erreicht hatte.


Deine genannte Event Jacke kostet aber 250 Euro - ein Haufen Holz. So viel wollte ich nicht investieren. Bei 200 sollte Schluß sein


----------



## Rolf (26. Juli 2007)

HH_1964 schrieb:


> Deine genannte Event Jacke kostet aber 250 Euro - ein Haufen Holz. So viel wollte ich nicht investieren. Bei 200 sollte Schluß sein



Bei Outdoormania 99 Pfund < 150 Euro. Mittlerweile nicht mehr alle Größen, aber vielleicht bei einem anderen Anbieter aus UK...

Hier http://www.outdoormania.co.uk/Product.aspx?Product=Montane_Superfly_Winter_Pack&ProductID=538 gibts noch einen ordentlichen Pulli dazu, falls Du M brauchen solltest...


----------



## derkuhtreiber (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Haglöfs in Verwendung, Modell LIM Ultimate. Hat letztes Jahr 200EUR Listenpreis gekostet, war beim örtlichen Händler noch etwas günstiger.

http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_hagloefs_lim_ultimate_p47764.html


----------



## TomasS (27. Juli 2007)

@derkuhtreiber
Diese Haglöfs LIM Ultimate, kann man da die Kapuze im Kragen verstauen oder baumelt die hinten rum?

Gruß
Tomas


----------



## chill^out (27. Juli 2007)

HH_1964 schrieb:


> Deine genannte Event Jacke kostet aber 250 Euro - ein Haufen Holz. So viel wollte ich nicht investieren. Bei 200 sollte Schluß sein



Wie kommst du auf 250 Euro? Laut Währungsrechner entsprechen 99 Pfund etwas weniger als 150 ... Versand dürfte auch nicht die Welt kosten, und du hättest ne Top Jacke!

chill^out, der ebenfalls viel von Event hält.


----------



## derkuhtreiber (27. Juli 2007)

TomasS schrieb:


> @derkuhtreiber
> Diese Haglöfs LIM Ultimate, kann man da die Kapuze im Kragen verstauen oder baumelt die hinten rum?
> 
> Gruß
> Tomas



Im Kragen verstauen geht nicht, die Kapuze ist stört mich persönlich aber gar nicht.....


----------



## HH_1964 (5. August 2007)

chill^out schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 250 Euro? Laut Währungsrechner entsprechen 99 Pfund etwas weniger als 150 ... Versand dürfte auch nicht die Welt kosten, und du hättest ne Top Jacke!
> 
> chill^out, der ebenfalls viel von Event hält.




Ich hatte bei einem anderen Anbieter geschaut (Nicht in UK) und das hat das Teil 250 Euro gekostet. Aber egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

